# Bellator FC 45 Season Finale



## dudeabides

*Bellator 45*
Date: May 21, 2011
Location: Lake Charles, Louisiana
Venue: L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort
Broadcast: MTV2

















:thumbsup:




> * Light Heavyweight Tournament Championship bout: Richard Hale vs. Christian M'Pumbu
> * Featherweight Tournament Final bout: Patricio Freire vs. Daniel Straus
> * Middleweight bout: Karl Amoussou vs. Sam Alvey
> * Heavyweight bout: Joseph Abercrombie vs. Ben Parpart
> * Welterweight bout: Luis Santos vs. Nicolae Cury
> * Heavyweight bout: Shawn Jordan vs. Johnathan Hill
> * Lightweight bout: Scott O'Shaughnessy vs. Kelvin Hackney
> * Middleweight bout: Tim Ruberg vs. Michael Fleniken





> A middleweight bout between Karl Amoussou (11-3-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and fast-rising Sam Alvey (14-2 MMA, 0-0 BFC) has been added to next month's Bellator 45 event, MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed with a source close to the show.
> 
> Bellator 45 takes place at L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort in Lake Charles, La.
> 
> The night's main card airs on MTV2, and Amoussou vs. Alvey could be part of the broadcast.
> 
> Amoussou previously competed for major organizations such as M-1 Global, Strikeforce and DREAM. The French fighter and judo black belt hasn't fought since July 2010, when he suffered a decision loss to Kazuhiro Nakamura at DREAM.15. Prior to that, he fought Trevor Prangley to a technical draw at Strikeforce Challengers 6 when an accidental eyepoke left Amoussou unable to continue.
> 
> Alvey, a King of the Cage veteran, also makes his Bellator debut at the show. The Wisconsin-based fighter is 10-1 since mid-2009, which included a 7-1 mark in during a busy 2010 fight schedule. He's a former college wrestler and Pankration competitor who made his pro MMA debut in 2008.
> 
> In addition to Amoussou vs. Alvey, Bellator 45 features the organization's season-four light-heavyweight (Richard Hale vs. Christian M'Pumbu) and featherweight (Patricio Freire vs. Daniel Straus) tourney finales.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23385/middleweights-karl-amoussou-vs-sam-alvey-set-for-bellator-45.mma


----------



## G_Land

Here ya go Dude!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## attention

Should be a good one :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides

Know it! You guys should freakin go to that show in a few weeks, I got a ticket on row 9 for 50 bucks. Try that at a UFC show. If anybody else is there let me know! And 2 tourney finales, Hale and Freire all the way.


----------



## G_Land

Im gonna try!!!


----------



## kantowrestler

If this was in Louisiana then I'd go. There needs to be a Bellator card in Southern California. I would definately go to that one.


----------



## mattandbenny

Hale's gonna walk all over M'Pumbu, can see him winning it in the 1st round. M'Pumbu needs to drop a weightclass and enter the middleweight tournament, he could be a force there. 

I'm hoping Freire gets another dominant win as i think the rematch between him and Warren would be great. However, Straus is very underrated, and i wouldnt be suprised if Straus decisioned Freire with his takeodwns and top game. 

Santos v Markham is a fun fight, sort of expecting Rory not to make weight, but if he does i can see Santos smashing him on the feet.

Amoussou is a good signing for bellator, but this is a poor style match up for him and Alvey is very underrated, but i think Amoussou will get a famous bellator split decision.

I'm excited to see Thiago Santos' debut in USA, he's a big dude with heavy hands, might be a dark horse in the next heavyweight tourney. Never heard of the dude he's fighting though.

Overall a good card with some good fights on.

Mp Picks: 
Hale by 2nd round TKO
Freire by Decision
L.Santos by 1st round KO
Amoussou by Split Decision
T.Santos by 1st round KO


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it is possible that M'Pumbu entered at lightheavyweight cause that was the only oppurtunity to do so. He can move to middleweight if he doesn't win this. That is the advantage of Bellator and it's tournament schedule.


----------



## dudeabides

This fight was added to the card:



> One of MMA's most prolific prospects, Luis "Sapo" Santos (48-6 MMA, 0-0 BFC) will make his big-show debut at Bellator 45 against judoka Nicolae Cury (4-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) learned that both fighters have agreed to the contest, and bout agreements are expected to be finalized soon.
> 
> Featuring a pair of season-four tournament finals, Bellator 45 takes place at L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort in Lake Charles, La.
> 
> As with all of Bellator's season-four events, Bellator 45 airs on MTV2.
> 
> Santos, a Finney's MMA product carries a seven-fight win streak into the machup and has won 11 of his past 12 bouts. Fighting professionally since 2000, Santos has 54 documented contests and 36 stoppage wins.
> 
> In 2008, Santos was given a one-fight look by the WEC, but a loss to Alex Serdyukov on the WEC 34 prelims sent "Sapo" back to the Brazilian regional circuit.
> 
> A black belt in both Brazilian jiu-jitsu and judo, Cury is the lead judo instructor for American Top Team's flagship camp in Coconut Creek, Fla.
> 
> Cury made his professional debut with a submission win over Jorge Nouchat at the October 2008 "Elite XC: Heat" event that saw Seth Petruzelli knock out Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson. He then went on to fight three times under the Florida-based Art of Fighting promotion before his most recent outing, a decision win over Frank Carrillo for RadRok MMA Championship.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23575/nicolae-cury-vs-luis-santos-added-to-bellator-45-prelims.mma


----------



## mattandbenny

I wouldnt call someone with 54 pro fights a prospect! Shame they pulled Markham from the fight with him, they seem to be pulling loads of fighters like a week before the show lately.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that unfortunately happens. Injuries and other complications come up. But they do put on good cards once they are done.


----------



## dudeabides

This show lost a fight because of an injury, and Hale tells us how bad he wants their belt in a separate artile:



> Bellator Fighting Championships' final season-four event takes place Saturday lineup, and after some last-minute juggling, the card is complete with eight contests.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned that a previously announced heavyweight bout between Derrick Lewis and Thiago Santos was scrapped after "Big Monster" suffered an injury.
> 
> A newly-arranged 140-pound catchweight fight between Joseph Abercrombie (2-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and Ben Parpart (1-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) has been installed as a swing bout and will be shown if time permits.
> 
> Featuring the finales of Bellator's first-ever light heavyweight tournament, as well as the final bout of the promotion's season-four featherweight bracket, Bellator 45 takes place at L'Auberge du Lac Casino Resort in Lake Charles, La. As with all of Bellator's season-four events, the main card of Bellator 45 airs on MTV2.
> 
> A pair of bouts previously reported by MMAjunkie.com were today confirmed by the promotion, as former LSU fullback and rising heavyweight contender Shawn Jordan (9-2 MMA, 2-1 BFC) meets John Hill (3-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and Luis "Sapo" Santos (48-6 MMA, 0-0 BFC) will make his big-show debut against judoka Nicolae Cury (4-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> Rounding out the card are local-feature fights that see Rene Nazare (8-0 MMA, 1-0 BFC) face Kelvin Hackney (9-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC) and Mike Fleniken (3-3 MMA, 0-2 BFC) meet Tim Ruberg (5-0 MMA, 1-0 BFC).


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23650/inj...45-lineup-again-complete-with-eight-bouts.mma



> Richard Hale was not himself in his Bellator light-heavyweight tournament semifinal fight with D.J. Linderman.
> 
> After bursting onto the scene with an inverted triangle choke win against Nik Fekete at Bellator 38, Hale admits he made some "poor choices" heading into his fight with Linderman, mainly having to due with his weight cut.
> 
> "I (cut) 19 pounds the day of," Hale said Tuesday on Bloody Elbow Radio. "No excuses by any means, but I definitely learned my lesson and can't make those same mistakes going into a fight with a guy who doesn't have to cut weight in Christian M'Pumbu."
> 
> Hale's fight with M'Pumbu this weekend at Bellator 45 is the culmination of Bellator's first light-heavyweight tournament and will crown the company's first 205-pound champion.
> 
> Waking up the morning of the weigh-in staring down a 19-pound cut is not easy, to put it lightly. Hale, though, had everything racing through his mind. He knew it was going to be hell, but, in the moment, he said all he could think about was the chain of events that would transpire should he not make weight. He wouldn't fight Linderman, he wouldn't go to the final and he wouldn't become champion.
> 
> "No matter what had to happen, I was getting that 19 pounds off," he said.
> 
> The weight cut clearly affected his performance in the cage. Two judges had the fight one round apiece heading into the third while the other had Linderman up two rounds. Tired and drawn out heading into the final stanza, Hale pulled it together and was able to mount Linderman off his own takedown attempt and dominated the remainder of the round, winding up with a split decision win.
> 
> "That was huge, honestly," Hale said. "I always want to go in there and put on an outstanding performance, but going in, even getting up the steps was a feat. I was definitely not feeling myself, not feeling 100 percent by any means and it was a battle just to get in there. But going into that third round, I was like, 'This is all or nothing.' I fought the first two and just wanted to get my bearings and find out where my conditioning was at because I was getting exhausted just hitting mitts. I was like, 'This isn't who I am.'"
> 
> Hale said he played it safe for the first two rounds (an admitted mistake) and says he should've dominated the entire fight like he did the third.
> 
> "I don't believe that fight should've went anywhere close to how it did," he said.
> 
> Now he gets his chance at personal redemption when he faces M'Pumbu this weekend. M'Pumbu has impressed, winning both of his tournament fights by TKO.
> 
> "Out of everybody in the tournament, I respect him the most," Hale said. "The way that he's carried himself seems to be in a respectful manner. ... Aside from that, I know he's well-rounded. We go in with identical records, 17-3-1, and I think it's pretty close how we end our fights and everything else, so I know I'm going to be fighting someone with the same abilities I have, he just walks around as a lighter man."
> 
> In the biggest fight of his life, Hale is hoping he and M'Pumbu put on a fight for the ages, one that will be remembered for a long time not only in Bellator, but in the sport as a whole.
> 
> "I'm honestly expecting a war," Hale said. "I expect an outstanding fight. It's going to be very tactical and methodical. It's going to be a chess match in my opinion. That's what I look forward to most. The type of fight I look forward to most is that Forrest Griffin and Stephan Bonnar fight. You always look for that one person who's going to give you that outstanding performance to show all of your abilities and who knows, it might be Christian M'Pumbu."


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/5/19/2179426/bellator-45s-richard-hale-i-want-this-belt


----------



## kantowrestler

So he was 223 pounds the day of the weigh-ins? That is not a good weight cut. Shows how touch of a fighter he is overall.


----------



## Roflcopter

******* nasty cut. Fight should be stopped

"Hey cmon, keep your pants up!"

Best in ring quote ever.


Patricio is such a badass.


----------



## kantowrestler

Cuts are cuts, they are up to the descretion of the ringside doctor.


----------

